# Harris Hawk Hunting



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

see: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=45542


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know much about hunting with hawks, but as was mentioned before, I'd bet there would be a market for something like that, in the "pest" removal business. 
My first thought was, golf course geese. I don't know how big of a bird it would take, but I would imagine, that if guy/bird could pull it off and do it discreetly, I'd bet they would be knocking your door down.

Later,
Kev


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Harris' Hawk Hunting*

More photos updated today: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=45542


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

what is the biggest bird that a Harris hawk can bring down?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> what is the biggest bird that a Harris hawk can bring down?


The biggest bird would be about a goose size, although I would like to harvest a crane someday too. A female hawk would be better for larger game, females tend to be 1/3 larger.

My small male has taken a domestic goose, but it whacked him with it's wings and gave him a concussion, I was really lucky it wasn't worse :S
It hasn't kept me from putting him on Canada geese though, today he grabbed one and it started flying off with him on it's neck. He let go and it escaped. Hoping he'll eventually wrangle with one long enough for me to come in and seal the deal...

more pics posted: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=45542


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Where do you get one, and how much do they cost?


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

You have to be both state and federally licensed to own a bird of prey. There are some steps and a test to become licensed. Harris' hawks are ~$400 for captive birds or they can be wild caught in Arizona with the right permit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------

